# Desipramine ?



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

Wondering if anyone has had good results for IBS pain with this med. I have been taking elavil (amitryptlyine)for around a year and a half. It seemed to work well in the beginning but i keep having to up the dose. I also think it was making me C and as a result of this I have more spasms/pain. Dr switched me to desipramine which I will start today (he was so nice to call me on a sunday,I had e-mailed him last night), which he says is less constipating. Just curious about others experiences. Thanks in advance


----------

